# Fill Screw holes in siding



## searhapsody (Jun 8, 2017)

So our pest control company did a shoddy job the first time blocking the underside of our house. Now they've removed that wire mesh and put up new wire mesh. However this left dozens of unsealed screw holes in our vinyl siding. 

As new homeowners we have no idea how to best repair/seal these. It seems like a bad idea to have so many open holes along the wall, especially as it rainy season here!

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Obviously replacing a couple of strips is the nice solution, but if you can't do that:

If the holes are flat and smooth, I would put a small piece of code-compliant aluminum HVAC tape over the holes, two layers, and then repaint. Press the tape down firmly with a straightedge, not your fingers. Hopefully your paint is flat texture so small details don't show well.

If there's any bits of plastic sticking up, sand it just enough to make it smooth.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Post a picture of what your talking about.
Since when does an exterminator "block the underside" of a home.
Never once seen an exterminator drill holes in vinyl siding and how does wire mesh come into play?
A location in your profile may help to tell us what issues your dealing with.


----------



## searhapsody (Jun 8, 2017)

ChuckF. said:


> Obviously replacing a couple of strips is the nice solution, but if you can't do that:
> 
> If the holes are flat and smooth, I would put a small piece of code-compliant aluminum HVAC tape over the holes, two layers, and then repaint. Press the tape down firmly with a straightedge, not your fingers. Hopefully your paint is flat texture so small details don't show well.
> 
> If there's any bits of plastic sticking up, sand it just enough to make it smooth.


Is it easy to replace just a strip or two? Is this something that you would demand the pest control company handle or is DIY an option for a first timer?


----------



## searhapsody (Jun 8, 2017)

joecaption said:


> Post a picture of what your talking about.
> Since when does an exterminator "block the underside" of a home.
> Never once seen an exterminator drill holes in vinyl siding and how does wire mesh come into play?
> A location in your profile may help to tell us what issues your dealing with.


I'm in Florida. Around here its common for pest control companies to offer barrier protection for rats--a huge problem at least in my neighborhood--because the houses are raised they dig a trench and add wire mesh around the pilings to keep the rats from coming into the underside of the house. We had 3 companies quote and went with one with good reviews and a mid-range price. Our original technician promised a lot, but the person they sent has messed us up a lot!

The company sent a supervisor out to fix his work. But that left his original holes throughout the siding. Here's a pic of the correction: http://www.diychatroom.com/members/searhapsody-467313/albums/siding-problem/. If you look around the top, you can see all the open holes left behind.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No clue what was done without some pictures and more info.
No way would I be doing as Chuck suggested!!
Sorry Chuck I've been doing home repairs for over 50 plus year and would never do it the way you suggest!
Really need those pictures!


----------



## searhapsody (Jun 8, 2017)

joecaption said:


> No clue what was done without some pictures and more info.
> No way would I be doing as Chuck suggested!!
> Sorry Chuck I've been doing home repairs for over 50 plus year and would never do it the way you suggest!
> Really need those pictures!


I posted a picture in an album. But let me try to put it here


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

searhapsody said:


> Is it easy to replace just a strip or two? Is this something that you would demand the pest control company handle or is DIY an option for a first timer?


A first-timer DIY, no. Replacing the bottom couple of courses (strips) would take someone experienced with vinyl siding, and you or they would also have to find a source of the new siding. 

It's difficult because like all siding you start on the bottom and work your way up, always overlapping over the lower piece. Thus, the bottom piece is the hardest one to get off.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for the picture.
Why is it a screen panel and not solid foundation door?
Any DIY with simple tools can replace vinyl siding, and can be done anyplace it was damaged.
Grade is way too high around that access door!
Whats up with what looks like screw holes in the siding?
Is that where they drilled?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

If you go the preferred route of replacing the siding, just unzip the second run from the first run, then unzip the first run from the starter strip. Lift the first run off the nail heads. Don't pull the nails. Install the new piece(es) and rehook them over the nailheads and zip them back in place, bottom first to the starter strip and the second to the first. That way you don't lose positioning of the siding and it stays straight.

BTW, that was a terrible way to do a job by anyone versed in their trade. Totally unacceptable.


----------



## searhapsody (Jun 8, 2017)

joecaption said:


> Thanks for the picture.
> Why is it a screen panel and not solid foundation door?
> Any DIY with simple tools can replace vinyl siding, and can be done anyplace it was damaged.
> Grade is way too high around that access door!
> ...



The foundation itself isn't solid. It is just concrete pilings ever few feet. The whole thing is getting a mesh wrap to prevent rodents. We didn't ask them to rebuild the foundation to a solid one so a mesh door would just match the rest of the wrap.

Yes the holes are the issue that we are trying to correct now. As they were made in their original attempt to install the mesh and then when the supervisor corrected the attempt, he removed the original install and did a new one, leaving the holes.


----------



## searhapsody (Jun 8, 2017)

chandler48 said:


> If you go the preferred route of replacing the siding, just unzip the second run from the first run, then unzip the first run from the starter strip. Lift the first run off the nail heads. Don't pull the nails. Install the new piece(es) and rehook them over the nailheads and zip them back in place, bottom first to the starter strip and the second to the first. That way you don't lose positioning of the siding and it stays straight.
> 
> BTW, that was a terrible way to do a job by anyone versed in their trade. Totally unacceptable.


Thanks for the response. We were also quite disappointed in the work, and truly this is only a small part of the bad work done by the company in the install. We are still trying to decide how to handle it with them.


----------



## searhapsody (Jun 8, 2017)

The company is coming out today and have offered to "repair" the damage. Is there any way by which this could be done other than replacing the siding? If so, what would you suggest?


----------



## ddsrph (Nov 23, 2013)

searhapsody said:


> The company is coming out today and have offered to "repair" the damage. Is there any way by which this could be done other than replacing the siding? If so, what would you suggest?


I would replace the siding if you can find a match. It would help to know the siding brand then go to a siding supplier and buy a piece to compare. If the siding is old it may be difficult to get a good color match due to fading of the original. 

A very poor second choice would be to fill the holes with some paintable chaulk
And get a paint store to mix you a quart of matching paint to paint the filled holes.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

The previous owner of my son's house repaired several holes in the vinyl siding by pop riveting cut out pieces of the same siding over the holes. Not sure but I think my son bought the house 10 yrs ago. That patches aren't all that noticeable unless you know where to look. I agree replacing the damaged siding is best! IMO painted caulk would only be a temporary solution.


----------



## ddsrph (Nov 23, 2013)

Another less than ideal possibility is put some larger head screws in the holes and paint them to match. Just don't use flat head screws and don't over tighten. If you can find a spray can paint that will match close enough paint them before placing. 
I would personally request the company who messed it up to just replace the siding or at least pay for it to be done.


----------

